# New GAGGIA Classic Pro vs used BoostBoxed pre-2015 GAGGIA Classic with 3 hole tipped Rancilio Silvia V1-2 Wand



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi,

I just had an exciting conversation with someone on eBay, and I thought it`s probably worth to start a topic to gather more opinions, point of views on this.

Kind regards

Peter


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

In my theory the Rancilio Silvia v1-2 steam wand with a 3 hole tip, performs just as good as the one on the Pro modell, but lacking the convenience of the ball joint.

I tried to summarise the key differences apart from the steam wand:

The main point of the PID:
The original mechanical brew thermostat is very crude. 107°C -8°C meaning it will heat until the boiler reaches 107°C and then switches the heating elements off, then you facing at least 5-8°C overshoot, so the boiler possibly reaches 115°C - bearing in mind the average offset of -8°C from boiler to brew water - you still have water above 105°C, hitting your coffee puck. Then it starts to cool down and it will only turn the heating back on, when the boiler cools below 107-8 so 99°C, you add the delay in heating effect, so it could drop below to 95°C, resulting 87°C water on your coffee puck.
This is an 18°C brew water temperature window.
A conventional PID control, will maintain the target brew temperature within -3-4/+1°C while pulling a shot.
That is only a 4-5°C brew water temperature window.
The unique PID application in the BoostBox, allows temp surfing during pulling a shot, so with 1-3 weeks of practising you can settle within +/-0.5-1.0°C
That is only a 1-2°C brew water temperature window.

The dynamic pressure gauge gives you insight on what happens in the portafilter while brewing. Not only is it important to pull the shot at the right pressure, but the gauge supports your understanding of good preparation, and helps fast-track your learning curve. The pressure gauge in the BoostBox is probably the most advanced kit on the market for a single boiler machine (it is not even available individually, but some simplified versions).
On the recent Pro model it is barely feasible to install a pressure gauge, unless you decide to drill the sidewall of the stainless steel chassis (this would void the warranty btw)
The other key difference is the step less pressure adjustment on the pre 2015 models, over the replacement springs available for the recent Pro model determined to 9/6.5/5 bars.
Not to mention the environmental benefits of purchasing a used item over a brand new one.

I had an idea of setting the Alarm function on the PID, to the 107.0 / 99.0 °C to simulate the behaviour of the mechanical thermostat and capture a shot.

Probably will do it today

As usual, I would really appreciate any input


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Is this not New ford focus/Kia Sportage (other generic new midrange car) VS older Audi A4/3 Series/C class (other premium marque)

Can anyone explain why there are 5bar springs for the GC Pro? or 6.5? what purpose do they serve? I understand the 9 bar as opposed to the factory 15 bar but not the others?

Also heard quite a few say the classic boiler isn't up to running 3 hole tip as doesn't hold enough steam/water pressure


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks for the example @HDAV I like it 

I brew on 6 bars TBH. I think I'm not the only one. I've seen a video of J Hoffmann, where the CEO of Decent Espresso admitted he does that.

The boiler is the same as the Pro version, and that has a 2 hole tip, I think it depends on the flow (I only open the tap by 1/8-1/4 of a turn and that gives me a moderate but "everlasting" consistent steam flow, more than 2 minutes) however I'm far from a milk frothing expert


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I can't get my classic to steam more than 8oz of milk in one go with a single hole so I haven't been tempted to try the 3 hole as read it didn't perform much better I don't have a pid so temps are variable have tried with 1300 and 1425 watt boiler based machines.

what is the benefit of lowering pressure? Mr Hoffman does some great stuff and very engaging videos but I have never tasted a coffee he has made.


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

I've just made a quick test on simulation of the brew thermostat by the PID alarm function.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

FairRecycler said:


> As usual, I would really appreciate any input


 I have tried the three hole tip, and replaced it back to one. I think the swirl works better if the angle of the tip to the milk surface is not 90 degrees - i simply bent my Rancilo v1 to about 8-10 degrees, but did think about blocking one or two of the three hole tip.

Also by setting the steam temp to about 150C I get a bit more powerful steam which i like.👍


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

@Agentb I cant argue experience, I'm not frothing milk at all.

Why is the Pro appeal to have a Prosumer wand? Does it perform any better than a Rancilio v1-2?


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

FairRecycler said:


> I've just made a quick test on simulation of the brew thermostat by the PID alarm function.


 Removed that one, I found it to be misleading (probably it's only perfectionism) made a new version, it's more detailed, just turn the playback speed to 1.5x


----------

